# Is there a market for film projectors?



## FlashBang (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have a relatively massive Prevost 35mm film projector sitting in my tech booth (originally projection booth) that I need to get rid of.

It hasn't been used for projection in forever (according to those who have worked here a while), but was fully serviced in 2003 (possibly again in 2007). The only identification I can find states it is a Prevost "LA-H" , serial # 3941.

The reason its still around despite lack of use is because my predecessor insisted it was worth too much to trash - however, he never made an attempt at finding a buyer.

Does anyone know if there is still a market for these things? 
I've seen small, portable ones on eBay and the likes - but I've yet to come across any interest in the big guys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## philhaney (Jul 11, 2011)

Why don't you post some pictures of it here asking for help in identifying it?

Once you get an ID on it and a price point, you're more than welcome to list it in our Classified setion.


----------

